# IASCA, Glendale, AZ, August 17th



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Aug 17th,
"cuz we can!" IASCA-IdBL, Stereo Joe, 6pm 
Event Schedule









8/17/12 IdBL only

"cuz we can!"

this EVENT WILL BE LIMITED TO IDBL ONLY SO AS TO GET OUR COMPETITORS OUT OF THE HEAT AS EARLY AS POSSIBLE.


STEREO jOE
Registration is $15.00 per entry. Certificates and frames for awards.

jOE IS PLANNING TO OFFER HOT DOGS, SODA AND WATER AT REALLY LOW PRICES.
5230 w. lUKE AVE.
GLENDALE, AZ
(602) 332-

8663 Registration starts at 6:00 pm

Contest begins at 
8:00 pm


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

GET READY BASSHEADS!!! Tomarrow Night. It's Going Down!


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

bass boom bottom.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Maybe we can have a little DIYMA meet?


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Mindcrime said:


> Maybe we can have a little DIYMA meet?


everyone is welcome to come.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Lot's a boom there.....especially from the F-16s flying over regularly. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Lot's a boom there.....especially from the F-16s flying over regularly.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


naw, never heard them at that place.


----------

